# A few from a wedding today



## o hey tyler (Jun 2, 2012)

I went down to the Coastal Maine Botanical Gardens today to shoot a wedding for Tiffany and Jameson. There was a distinct chance of rain all day, so I was pretty tense up until the ceremony finished. Things were quick and moved right along swiftly due to the impending weather, but it all went smoothly. Just as we got back to the Information Building (after we took a few "after ceremony" photos) it started to downpour. 

Here are a few of my favorites from today (not necessarily in order): 

1





2




3




4




5




6




7


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 2, 2012)

I like 4 and 5.

3 is good, but would be better if the subject wasn't centered and there was a bit less head room towards the top.

For #6, I understand the limitations you were working with(probably a canopy over the top?) and the guests heads, but for this one, there is just a bit too much going on.  Maybe next time bring a step ladder or a bag that you can stand on.  Would have been a really nice shot if you could have been a few feet taller.

Overall, nice set.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks George, 

For #6, the wedding planner had actually put out umbrellas for every seat at the wedding (~20 people total), and what you're seeing is the umbrellas that people are holding up during the beginning of the rain. If there were an extra seat available, I could have used that. But otherwise, we were pretty much out in the woods unfortunately. I did make use of some semi-large rocks that were around however, just not in any of the shots I've posted. I'll have to see if I can find a small collapsible step stool that I can throw in my car. 

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2012)

Nicely captured!


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jun 2, 2012)

You're way more experienced than me, but I'm not a big fan of the floating bench in #4. Other than that, they look great!

-ken Turner


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2012)

Nicely done Tyler :thumbup:


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 3, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> You're way more experienced than me, but I'm not a big fan of the floating bench in #4. Other than that, they look great!
> 
> -ken Turner



Good point, Ken. Thanks. 

And thanks to the others that have responded so far.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 3, 2012)

the boat shot is interesting on a few levels, not by intension but nice how these things work out in photography. The blue/pink planks united reflect their own differences joined in unity, not to mention the ageless M/F significance of the colors.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jun 3, 2012)

Trever1t said:
			
		

> the boat shot is interesting on a few levels, not by intension but nice how these things work out in photography. The blue/pink planks united reflect their own differences joined in unity, not to mention the ageless M/F significance of the colors.



Tyler took this photo. It's obviously intentional 

-ken Turner


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 3, 2012)

Sharp, nice color, can't wait to see the full set.  Some of the photos right now, I would recrop it.


----------



## Compaq (Jun 3, 2012)

For what it's worth, #6 is my favourite of the ones you posted. I don't know much of wedding photography, but the dof, the framing of the couple, heads in foreground I just think works very nicely. I just like it. It's like being there, you know.

/noob thoughts


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 3, 2012)

Compaq said:


> For what it's worth, #6 is my favourite of the ones you posted. I don't know much of wedding photography, but the dof, the framing of the couple, heads in foreground I just think works very nicely. I just like it. It's like being there, you know.
> 
> /noob thoughts


 I really  like number 6 as well...   These are great Tyler... so sharp!! I love them! :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Jun 3, 2012)

All are good, but really diggin' #5.  Sweet.


\





TheKenTurner said:


> Tyler took this photo. It's obviously intentional


Not to trod on Tyler's abilities, but sometimes we have to pay homage to serendipity.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Very very good. Great images. I LOVE #5.  It is the money shot to me.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's a handful more that I like: 

8




9




10




11




12


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 3, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Sharp, nice color, can't wait to see the full set.  Some of the photos right now, I would recrop it.



Thanks Robin. Get in touch with me on FB, I'd love to hear more of your particulars. 



Compaq said:


> For what it's worth, #6 is my favourite of the ones you posted. I don't know much of wedding photography, but the dof, the framing of the couple, heads in foreground I just think works very nicely. I just like it. It's like being there, you know.
> 
> /noob thoughts



Thanks you Anders. I the shot is for some people and not for others.  Glad you enjoyed it! 



tmjjk said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth, #6 is my favourite of the ones you posted. I don't know much of wedding photography, but the dof, the framing of the couple, heads in foreground I just think works very nicely. I just like it. It's like being there, you know.
> ...



Thank you Tmjjk, I appreciate the kind words. 



kundalini said:


> All are good, but really diggin' #5.  Sweet.
> 
> 
> \
> ...



I agree, sometimes things just happen by chance.  Thanks Kundalini. 



jwbryson1 said:


> Very very good. Great images. I LOVE #5.  It is the money shot to me.



Thanks, J.W. Glad you like #5. That is probably my favorite one as well. I just love the intensity in their eyes for each other.


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 3, 2012)

So now that I know how awesome your skills are.... would you recommend a canon mount lens?... I think I remember you saying before you use a full frame canon.  I am using a crop sensor... and hope to eventually upgrade to the 7d.  I am first going to purchase a decent lens though.  Are these images one lens or multiple?  Thanks so much ... and if I am totally imposing on your thread I am sorry :">


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 3, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> So now that I know how awesome your skills are.... would you recommend a canon mount lens?... I think I remember you saying before you use a full frame canon.  I am using a crop sensor... and hope to eventually upgrade to the 7d.  I am first going to purchase a decent lens though.  Are these images one lens or multiple?  Thanks so much ... and if I am totally imposing on your thread I am sorry :">



I LOVE shooting with prime lenses. These photos are all with either a 35mm f/1.4L, 50mm f/1.4, or 85mm f/1.4. When I had a crop frame camera, the first prime lens I got was the Canon 50mm f/1.4. There's also a Sigma offering which has slightly less resolution than the Canon version, but "arguably" better bokeh according to some people. I am perfectly happy with my Canon 50mm, and I would suggest the same for you. I'd skip on the f/1.8 version though, it's very cheap.


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 3, 2012)

I have the 1.8...lol.... the last two days I have been going back and forth between the sigma 1.4 and canon 1.4....Thanks so much! I am doing it!


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice set Tyler.... I'm digging #12 for some reason. Lol


----------



## paigew (Jun 3, 2012)

These are great! #1 is my fave


----------



## Rosy (Jun 3, 2012)

AWESOME - simply great.  The one on the bridge is my favorite.  The image where you captured groom's expression is priceless.


----------



## ChrisB1966 (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice work!!! my favs are 5,6 and 11. Her eyes in 11 says it all. They should be very happy with these.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 4, 2012)

8-12 do not appear on my screen?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 4, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> 8-12 do not appear on my screen?



Hmmm... Not sure why... Not having any problems on my end. I can link to the images though. 

8: http://i.minus.com/ibjmh5M6v5iQQJ.jpg

9: http://i.minus.com/ibs5xcJLUffgWe.jpg

10: http://i.minus.com/iNj6zJgv7nGad.jpg

11: http://i.minus.com/iE1Ibra1dXXWM.jpg

12: http://i.minus.com/iqijR6zJ7puJC.jpg

and a 13... Just for you  http://i.minus.com/ibqCEcUY1MUp52.jpg


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 4, 2012)

Your hosting site is blocked by my company so I cant see them.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 4, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Your hosting site is blocked by my company so I cant see them.



Then I guess you shouldn't be surfing TPF at work.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 4, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Your hosting site is blocked by my company so I cant see them.
> ...



Your stuff is NSFW!


----------



## KAikens318 (Jun 4, 2012)

You got lucky you didn't hit the heavy rain!!! 

I had a shoot in Portsmouth, NH that day, fortunately an indoor wedding rehersal party, but it DOWNPOURED all day, the wind was howling, it was crazy. They ended up having to use their backup indoor hotel for the wedding the next day because of it.

I love the shots when they are in the boat, very cute.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 4, 2012)

I think these are pretty solid.  They'll love #8, it's what the ladies call "cute" or "adorable".  I also like your idea for #2.  I think I would have liked it a bit more with a shallower DOF thought.  The background is a little on the busy end for me but it's still makes a nice creative photo.  #3-#5 are obviously good shots so I'm not even going to mention them... or am I...


----------



## manaheim (Jun 4, 2012)

Honestly, I see some good stuff, but I think you "just missed" on quite a few of them.

1. This is fine.  nothing really to complain about.
2. Cute idea, nice scene, but I feel like we're too close to them or something... I know what they're doing, but I feel like I lose some of the context somehow.  Also his hands are kinda close to her face and the oars are kinda dominating.
3. Fine, but watch the framing.  With dance shots you really want to get their heads up to the top of the frame and cut out any unecessary background stuff.
4. Someone else pointed out the floating bench thing- honestly I would have missed it, but good point.
5. The crop for me in this one was a little weird... or the framing.  The space behind her head is fine, the space behind his head feels chopped.  It literally feels like you twitched a bit when you took the shot.
6. The people in the shot might have been fine, but that overhead thing is a major distraction and ruins the shot utterly, IMO.
7. The framing feels a little awkward, which you could fix with a crop, but those ferns up front are really intrusive.  A crop may fix them as well, though.  I'd say play with it.
8. This one is very cute.  The background is a little distracting (there's a LOT going on... some lady peeking through the trees there, etc.), but I think it works ok and probably reminds them of the scene.  IMO this is probably the best shot of the bunch.
9. Cute.  Nice moment.  I think if you cropped in a bit on the right and maybe a hair on the top it would really pull it together.
10. Ok, I guess.  Crop a bit.
11. Ok, I guess.
12. Nice moment, but so much of both of their faces are concealed that it feels like it doesn't quite work for me.

Really, overall... I think you handle the camera well technically... I think you have some framing and composition quirks.  They totally feel like they're just off a LITTLE, though.
These, of course, are just my opinions.  Offer void in Alaska.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 4, 2012)

nice shots, Tyler!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 4, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Honestly, I see some good stuff, but I think you "just missed" on quite a few of them.
> 
> 1. This is fine.  nothing really to complain about. *Glad you weren't ale to find anything to complain about.*
> 2. Cute idea, nice scene, but I feel like we're too close to them or something... I know what they're doing, but I feel like I lose some of the context somehow.  Also his hands are kinda close to her face and the oars are kinda dominating. *To get farther away, I would have needed to stand in a flower garden... Not sure how the management would feel about that.  But I see what you're saying. *
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to give critique and offer insights. I appreciate it! Here are the other two: http://i.minus.com/jzdUhj2luaITP.jpg  --- http://i.minus.com/jba0HXv9yTYxjV.jpg


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jun 4, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Thank you for taking the time to give critique and offer insights. I appreciate it! Here are the other two: http://i.minus.com/jzdUhj2luaITP.jpg  --- http://i.minus.com/jba0HXv9yTYxjV.jpg



Tyler, I like how you, unlike some others, just take critique and don't insist that your pictures are perfect 

-ken Turner


----------



## manaheim (Jun 4, 2012)

He wears jeans to his weddings.  The dude is fearless.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Ken! I try to be respectful of others opinions regarding my work. Of course, there are plenty of times when I DO flat out disagree with critique. Those times are seldom though.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 4, 2012)

BTW, the second link of the two you just posted... awesome.


----------



## camz (Jun 4, 2012)

Tyler the money shots are in that hour or two that the couple gives to you sometime during the wedding day(Just you and the couple with no interruptions). If you were to educate your clients about that during the contract signing and follow through the habbit on all your weddings, you're golden as their investment will shine on that session and your portfolio just becomes phat!

I call it the session within a session.  Nice set for just starting out.


----------



## Cpi2011 (Jun 5, 2012)

Great stuff wonderful set of photographs there are some eye caching photos callection. Specially 4th image is mindblowing !!


----------



## mommy-medic (Jun 5, 2012)

The expressions and connection in #5... That's my absolute favorite! Well done!


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 5, 2012)

#1 of the first batch I would have liked a tiny touch of fill flash, their faces are a little dark to me, but I also don't know that this would have been feasible with the situation you were working with.


----------



## Markw (Jun 5, 2012)

Very nice set!  They look very familiar to me.  I wonder why. 

8 is by far my favorite.  It would have been nice to have seen the background thrown a bit more out of focus, but that's just my forté.  Not for everyone.  Very nicely done, indeed!

Mark


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 5, 2012)

camz said:


> Tyler the money shots are in that hour or two that the couple gives to you sometime during the wedding day(Just you and the couple with no interruptions). If you were to educate your clients about that during the contract signing and follow through the habbit on all your weddings, you're golden as their investment will shine on that session and your portfolio just becomes phat!
> 
> I call it the session within a session.  Nice set for just starting out.



Thanks Cam. We were initially going to have more time in the Gardens for just the two of them, but rain came and cut that time short. I did make a distinct mention of that during the consultation, but things just didn't pan out the way we wanted due to the weather. 15 minutes before the ceremony started, we heard thunder rolling in. :O I wish I had more time! I really do! I offered to shoot some additional images after the fact (assuming it stops raining in Maine at some point), so hopefully they'll take me up on it. 



Cpi2011 said:


> Great stuff wonderful set of photographs there are some eye caching photos callection. Specially 4th image is mindblowing !!



Thank you Cpi! Glad you liked them. 



mommy-medic said:


> The expressions and connection in #5... That's my absolute favorite! Well done!



Thanks Mommy Medic! I like 5 as well. 



fjrabon said:


> #1 of the first batch I would have liked a tiny touch of fill flash, their faces are a little dark to me, but I also don't know that this would have been feasible with the situation you were working with.



I agree, their sockets are kind of dark. I'll work on using some fill flash next time. Thank you! 



Markw said:


> Very nice set!  They look very familiar to me.  I wonder why.
> 
> 8 is by far my favorite.  It would have been nice to have seen the background thrown a bit more out of focus, but that's just my forté.  Not for everyone.  Very nicely done, indeed!
> 
> Mark



I couldn't imagine why they look familiar to you!  I shot 8 wide open if I recall correctly, I was actually quite surprised at how sharp it turned out. That Sigma 85 is no slouch! Thanks for looking bud!


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Jun 7, 2012)

Really good stuff, If I took these I'd be proud anyway and I'm very fussy! You mind I ask which lenses were used on these? Some stunning OOF rendering going on here! Sorry to always bring it back to bokeh, but I'm an addict!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 7, 2012)

Nikon_Josh said:


> Really good stuff, If I took these I'd be proud anyway and I'm very fussy! You mind I ask which lenses were used on these? Some stunning OOF rendering going on here! Sorry to always bring it back to bokeh, but I'm an addict!



It's all good! I love me some nicely rendered OOF elements as well.  

I used a combination of the Canon 35/1.4L, Canon 50/1.4, and the Sigma 85/1.4. Most of these shots were with the 35 or the 85 though. Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2012)

Time to raise your price... Kachingg!!!


----------



## rub (Jun 7, 2012)

I really like this set.  5 is $$.  Nice work


----------



## laynea24 (Jun 29, 2012)

You did a fantastic job of capturing their happiness. Especially in number 9 and 12!


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 5, 2012)

Great job. Love the sharpness and colors in this set.


----------



## JohnTrav (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome pictures. They are super sharp. 

Can't wait until I get good enough with my camera to produce photos like that.


----------



## andynrach (Jul 13, 2012)

LOVE THEM!!!  I like the umbrella in the shot on #6!  The threat of rain was part of the day, and having that in the shot tells that part of the story.  Love it!!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 13, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> You did a fantastic job of capturing their happiness. Especially in number 9 and 12!



Thank you Laynea. 



rub said:


> I really like this set.  5 is $$.  Nice work



I agree, I think that's the money shot! 



Raian-san said:


> Great job. Love the sharpness and colors in this set.



Thanks Bud! 



JohnTrav said:


> Awesome pictures. They are super sharp.
> 
> Can't wait until I get good enough with my camera to produce photos like that.



Thank you! Although it's not the gear, it's the photographer. 



andynrach said:


> LOVE THEM!!!  I like the umbrella in the shot on #6!  The threat of rain was part of the day, and having that in the shot tells that part of the story.  Love it!!!



Thanks, fellow Mainer! This was done at the Boothbay Botanical Gardens, if you're curious.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 13, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> * Thank you! Although it's not the gear, it's the photographer. *



Someone's a bit full of himself 

-Ken Turner


----------



## ItsDaveTime (Jul 13, 2012)

I really like #8.  I think it would be a bit nicer if you photoshopped out the onlooker.


----------

